# SURPRISE!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

This is Levanna:










She is a registered angora show doe. I bought her last year, showed her, then bred her. Well, she didnt breed. I contacted the breeder and he said to give her another year, if she still didnt breed he would give me another doe. Well, she didnt breed this year either.

Except - tonight - I went out and discovered this!




























Its so lucky, this doe was going to go in my freezer last week, except that my ute broke down. Can you imagine if I'd slaughtered a perfectly fine breeding doe? And her doe kid, due in a couple of days? Ugh, it makes me sick just thinking about it.

But I'm :clap: :stars: :leap: :wahoo: doin a happy dance because

a) my infertile doe is not longer infertile, and she can stay
b) my infertile buck has managed to breed 2/3 of the does he was with this year
c) its another doe kid! so I've got 3 doe kids from the infertile buck. and overall we've had 8 doe kids and 2 buck kids. YEAH!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh congratulations!

I cant imagine how upset you would have been if you had discovered the little one after the fact..... :shocked:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a beautiful doe, and an even prettier kid, congrats!! :stars:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank goodness your ute broke down ray: 
Congratulations :stars:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

What a beautiful Surprise! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe, how cute!  I bet those kids are so soft and cuddly.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Awwwwwwww absolutely adorable!!! and you are so lucky!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Keren, on such an adorable and cuddly looking little girl!!!! :stars:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats! they are adaborable.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! how cool is that?!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

What was the kid? a buck or doe? they are as cute as a button! Both the doe and kid! :birthday:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks everyone

fred, its a little doe kid :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Keren. What a little doll.

You know it is amazing how we have plans to do something and the Lord makes sure we do not have a way to get things done because he knows what is in store for you.

What a true gift from God.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well looks like neither are infertile


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my - they are both so darn cute- but that baby!!!!!!! 

:stars: :clap: :stars: :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Too cute!  Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the wonderful surprise and all around great news. :stars:  Yes awww factor way up and sure makes you smile!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats ....so adorable.... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats, so cute!

I love it!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Just a couple of dumb meat goat guy question, but do they judge angoras by the quality of their hair, or their conformation like a boer? Will the doeling be show quality or will that need to be determined later as she grows? At least it wasn't a buckling and you can breed the doe when the time comes. :thumbup:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, they SHOULD be judged on both, personally I like to place 60% emphasis on mohair, and 40% emphasis on conformation. But there are many (too many) judges who place 100% emphasis on mohair quality.

The kids lose their kid coat around 2mths old and their true mohair coat grows in, and thats when I can usually start to tell whether they will be show quality or not, whether I will keep them, sell them, etc. 

This little girl, going by her mum and dad, should be something special. I've got high hopes for her.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I hope she developes well for you. Good Luck! :applaud:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty pretty Mama Oh but you did such a good job that little one is so precious. Congrats Keren!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrat's that's so exciting :stars: and Scary...
I can't wait till mine kid


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

There are no coincidences. Everything happens for a reason and now the reason was made clear to you. What a cute little baby and a happy momma!!! Congratulations!


----------

